# High Blood Pressure



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I am looking for alternatives for blood pressure problems.
My DH went for the yearly physical (cdl license requirment) and his bp was 160/100 and then after 30 min it was 140/92. So, the fact that it went down indicates to me that he was nervous as all get out!
Anyway, taking the bp daily, it avgs about 150/92. He needs to loose about 30 pounds, and I know that will help. Our diet has been the pits lately, so we are changing that, cutting processed foods, sodium. (in fact he took me out for birthday dinner, and after an evening of fried fish and cheesecake his bp was 160/98 the next day :grump: )
Increasing magneseum, potassium. He had me order some Black Cohosh and Hawthorn berry. Since driving a truck daily with overtime, he is more sedintary, I know excersize would help too. Maybe I should save the homestead chores for him ! lol! (kidding)
Anyone have tried anything else?
The doc didnt even want to jump and put him on meds - and I am so glad! We both would like to take care of this as naturally as possible.
thnx in advance.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Does this mean nobody has treated High blood pressure without meds??? :shrug: 
Gotta be something to do - guess I will post when I find out. Researching on....


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

I would keep a check on the blood pressure. If the doctor needs to put him on medication..don't hesitate. I know..who wants that..but remember high blood pressure is the silent killer...even in women. Sounds like you are on the right track. Weight, exercise and a healthy diet will work wonders..Good Luck !


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Just read that dark chocolate really works! Who knew! Think I'd better eat an oz a day just to be sure...
Also grape seed! Just bought a bottle at Target & wasn't too expensive.

I have always had low to normal BP but last few times its been a little high & they always say its 'white coat syndrome'. Why didn't that happen b/4? So thought I'd be a little proactive w/chocolate & grape seed & see what happens next time I get it checked.

Patty


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Even with meds my BP has been high or borderline high for years and years.

However, last week at the doctor's office it was 122/72.

WOW! Neither I nor the doctor could hardly believe it.

The only thing I could think of that had changed-------------
This 61 year old Granma bought herself a motorcycle (5 weeks before) and rode it to the doctor's office that day.

I think a big share of my BP problems are due to environmental factors.

I think an afternnon in a fishing boat would help my BP the same as my motorcycle.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Whooohooo! You go G'ma!

Patty


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

wow tallpines! That is a really low reading! Is he gonna decrease your meds?
Actually, what I have been reading is that stress is a major factor to high bp.
I know my DH stresses about everything! (this is why I do the finances)
I was also reading that even a full bladder can make your bp read high. Go figure!
Grape seed, that is something I had not thought of.
I dont know if I want to spring for a motorcycle tho.... lol!
I did suggest to my DH to take up painting again. He is an excellent artist and hasn't painted in years.


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

Iam having the same problem with my truck driver husband.I have done some searching.I found out that Fishoil,Vit B,Garlic,CoQ10.
I have him on a low salt diet, limit his beer and cafiene.The Dr put him on meds and its still high, not enough time yet.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Well, mine isn't on meds, yet. but that may be coming. unfortunately garlic upsets my dh's reflux. He is on Black Cohosh, Hawthorne, prostolic, and I am trying to get him on some magnesium also. On low sodium also, and he will be losing weight soon!  
What is it about truck driving? sitting down all day, snacking?


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

I just read this and thought it might help too.

Pomegranate juice

A popular drink for decades in the Middle East, pomegranate juice has become widely available only recently in the United States. 

Why it's healthy: Israeli scientists discovered that men who downed just 2 ounces of pomegranate juice daily for a year decreased their systolic (top number) blood pressure by 21 percent and significantly improved bloodflow to their hearts. What's more, 4 ounces provides 50 percent of your daily vitamin C needs. 

How to drink it: Try 100 percent pomegranate juice from Pom Wonderful. It contains no added sugars, and because it's so powerful, a small glassful is all you need.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

wow, that is interesting! DH loves pomgranate, so that shouldnt be a problem. The last 2 nights his bp has been 138/88 and 140/90
Big improvement!! 
I am not sure, but think the added hawthorn has made a difference (and decreased sodium)
I will check into the Pom Wonderful for sure. Thnx!


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

Mine went up when I turned 41. I always figured it would by pass me .I am healthy my BP was always 120/70 or lower.I eat well,and am very active so I thought it wouldn't happen to me. WRONG !!Can't shake the gene pool.Called my sister and she said her readings went up at 41 also :shrug: (both parents are dead). I haven't gone on meds I just cut out coffee and drink green tea.No sodas lots of sodium and who knows what else quit artifical sweetner. Mine has gone down .Not back to the 120/70 days but down far enough I don't need meds. My sister has a high stress life and she is on meds.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

mamajohnson said:


> I am looking for alternatives for blood pressure problems.
> My DH went for the yearly physical (cdl license requirment) and his bp was 160/100 and then after 30 min it was 140/92. So, the fact that it went down indicates to me that he was nervous as all get out!
> Anyway, taking the bp daily, it avgs about 150/92. He needs to loose about 30 pounds, and I know that will help. Our diet has been the pits lately, so we are changing that, cutting processed foods, sodium. (in fact he took me out for birthday dinner, and after an evening of fried fish and cheesecake his bp was 160/98 the next day :grump: )
> Increasing magneseum, potassium. He had me order some Black Cohosh and Hawthorn berry. Since driving a truck daily with overtime, he is more sedintary, I know excersize would help too. Maybe I should save the homestead chores for him ! lol! (kidding)
> ...


Odor-free garlic works wonders for me. Besides, it is natural and normal for a person's blood pressure to increase slightly as they age. It is the body's way of compensating for less elasticity in the veins and arteries. Your heart has to pump harder to get the blood/oxygen to your brain. Up until about 10 or 15 years ago when the drug companies found out they could get rich pushing low blood pressure meds to everybody, the rule of thumb was that your blood pressure can be as high as your age ( i.e. if you are 50, 150 over "whatever") without there being a real danger of complications. Most people who have had strokes, etc., due to hypertension have really, really high blood pressure (like over 225 over "whatever"). If you are concerned about it then take some garlic capsules, but I wouldn't worry too much if it doesn't get significantly higher.

donsgal


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

donsgal, I agree with you!
When DH said his bp was "so high" and told me it was in that 140/92 range, I said, hey that isnt bad! but ohhhhh no.... doc says it is really really bad.  Well, after much research, I have come to find out, your right, it isnt anywhere near stroke stage (that would be the 200/whatever area)
We have made an interesting discovery. Taking his bp every night (he does short hauls) His bp is lower when he drinks lots of water! I send 2-3 quarts with him every day, some days he drinks none of it. those days he comes in with a reading of something like 158/98. The days he drinks half of it or better he comes in with a reading like 128/88. Isnt that wild? I say he does a kidney cleanse, stays off the cokes and drinks ALL the water I send him. (but then he has to stop at the bathroom too much he says!  )
Just thought that was an interesting discovery, and the Hawthorne caps have seemed to help.


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

Dandelion is supposed to help as is Cayenne. There is a cool Cayenne that does not affect my acid reflux at all. Made by Solaray.


----------



## Lawbag (May 10, 2005)

Vegetarian or near veg diet with very little processed foods. Years ago, my mother had very high bp and was supposed to be on bp med but had no insurance. At the same time I went into my low-fat veg phase, she lived with me and I did most most of the cooking. She cheated when she wasn't at home, but due to her eating veg at home most days for breakfast and supper, she lost 10 pounds and her bp went down to normal with no meds and no supplements or anything else, just a change in diet in less than 2 months. (I might add that this was despite having an extremely stressful home life as she had custody of my young cousin at the time who had reactive attachment disorder, ADHD, ODD, PTSD and FAS. The fact that her BD could go down to normal without meds on a near vegetarian diet despite the levels of stress in our life at the time is a testimony to the miracles of a low-fat vegetarian diet.)


Also eat Lots and Lots of bananas.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Traci Ann said:


> Dandelion is supposed to help as is Cayenne. There is a cool Cayenne that does not affect my acid reflux at all. Made by Solaray.


I had checked into the dandelion, it is really good for cleansing the kidney, which in turn will help the bp.
Actually my DH takes cayenne FOR his reflux. cayenne and goldenseal together sound a little weird, but they almost totally healed his stomach.

Diet also plays a huge roll in any physical problem. Since I almost never buy processed food for suppers and snacks, that is not an issue (thankfully) But what I discovered was a huge amount of sodium, due to processed lunchmeat and those tortilla chips that he loves! We have made some huge changes there, I now cook homemade lunchmeat - usually turkey - and he has unprocessed peanuts for his chip replacement. 
The big deal is water,,, ya gotta drink a ton of water! And bananas - I can't seem to keep them in the house these days!


----------



## Raptor (Aug 29, 2005)

mamajohnson,your husbands BP flucuates far too greatly. The numbers you have indicated, to me reveal he needs more tests,ie perhaps blood work to see if there might be an underlying cause. Don't be lulled into a false sense of security because you think his numbers are no where near stroke stage. With the daily change in his readings he could very well push his BP to the point of no return one day. I urge you to seek more medical advice and get himon meds.


----------



## cozyhollow-gal (Sep 11, 2002)

Traci Ann said:


> Dandelion is supposed to help as is Cayenne. There is a cool Cayenne that does not affect my acid reflux at all. Made by Solaray.


I SECOND THE DANDELION AND THE CAYENNE.and lots fo water. I also recommend Herb tea made from Hibiscus flower leaves. It has worked wonders for me. Can get it easily at a Health food store. Can make some tea and take it along to work. I drink mine (1 cup) first thing each morning. I drink it straight down, no sugar or sweetner. My bp stayed in the 160s or 150s range for years. Since I started drinking H.tea my bp has come down aprox 18-20 points. 140/74. Than I changed to a healthier diet and it came down even more. very little meat, mostly veggies and fruits. 120/62. I am a senior lady (60ish) and never expected my bp ever to be so good again. I have added more actual exercise and stretches to increase and hold good health. Lost some weight along the way. Feel sooo much better these days.  Patsy


----------



## Snuffy Smith (Dec 9, 2002)

Do a search on Apple Cider Vinegar. I here that it cures many different things including High Blood Pressure. I'm drinking it every morning, but I'm also on BP meds right now. I'm also on an 1800 calorie diet from my doctor, to try to lose weight.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Raptor said:


> mamajohnson,your husbands BP flucuates far too greatly. The numbers you have indicated, to me reveal he needs more tests,ie perhaps blood work to see if there might be an underlying cause. Don't be lulled into a false sense of security because you think his numbers are no where near stroke stage. With the daily change in his readings he could very well push his BP to the point of no return one day. I urge you to seek more medical advice and get himon meds.


Thnx for your concern. After doing lots of research I feel like we have found what sets him off. He is a grown man, if he wants to go to the doc and get meds he will. However, I dont believe that is what he wants to do. On the average, when he takes his herbs, stays off the sodium and eats right, his bp stays around 130/88 or so. Not bad numbers. Not the ideal numbers, according to the docs, but not stroke stage. I am pretty sure when he looses those 30 pounds or so he put on recently there will be still more improvement.

*I* DO NOT go to doctors unless totally necessary ie... like when my hand was nearly cut off.
So, anyway, not saying that is what anyone else should do. I have encouraged my DH to do what he thinks is best, and while he feels like that is an alternative method, that is what I will help him do, and it seems to be working!
Meds for high blood pressure is usually determined by daily readings over a period of time. If you go with a one time high, and the doc slaps you on meds it is more dangerous than not at all.


----------



## Junkman (Dec 17, 2005)

I kept refusing meds until it got to 194/116. And, know what? I felt fine! In fact our office went to the Health Dept (next door) with a co-worker that was diagnosed with BP and was afraid. Turned out mine was worse then all of them. After retiring I am down to 1 BP and 1 Fluid pill a day. I felt sure there was some medical cause but doc thinks it is more of a hereditary thing. Said I was a Type A personality, or something. Anyway, I guess I should blow my stack every so often. Good luck with DH. Don't be afraid of meds. There are all kinds out there to help. Some with side effects (for Men). Just have to find the one that works for him.Jklady


----------



## veme (Dec 2, 2005)

My BP has been 110/70 for years  

I noticed last February it started to go up -134/88 once in a while.

Well, last trip to the Doc for my check up (it ALWAYS goes up at Doctors) it was 184/110 :help: Thought I'd have a stroke right there!!!

Anyway, I think the nurse ( filling in for somebody else that day  _ miscuffed me (I have fat arms) & I got a false high reading.


Have a cuff here at home (that fits well )and I'm still getting higher than I like readings.

This morning it was 130/94. :Bawling: 

I have to add that it was within an hour of getting off the phone with Senator Bob Casey's Washington, D.C. office to ream 'em about NAIS (Senate Ag. Committee meets today to discuss NASI)

I think my BP is weight & stress related. 
Doc prescribed a beta blocker that I'm not going to take. 

I have Mitral Valve Prolapse with mild regurgitation, PVC's & PSVT .
Under no circumstance can my blood pressure be permitted to be elevated. 
My resting heart rate is between 56 - 48 & will drop to 38 when sleeping - I don't want it any lower so that's the primary reason I won't take the beta blocker.

I walk every day for 30 min & do not eat any processed food. It shows in my lipid profile HDL 69 Triglycerides - 50. In fact I qualify for a genetic study because of the low Triglycerides :baby04: 

I sure hope weight loss & meditation brings my BP down or I'll be looking at water pills. 

I think I might try the garlic thing, but not the garlic pills. 
I like raw garlic & can probably eat it everyday.
What do you think? A clove a day?


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

double post.

donsgal


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Veme, dont blame you for not wanting to take those beta blockers!
I have normally fairly low bp, and every time I _think_ about NAIS my bp goes WAY up! lol! so, that would probably account for that rise you had!
I think you would need way more than one clove of garlic a day if your just going to eat the garlic. But, I am no expert. 
One thing with DH, every time he goes to the doc his bp is way up. sometimes like 175/110 sometimes more like 154/98 at home it is pretty much around 130/92 once even 126/88. Go figure. I know he has stress issues. Especially at work (when he takes off and goes to get the bp taken he has to hassle with the boss, so it goes up then I am sure) So, stress management and weight loss would be key. DH isnt having any luck with the weight loss (may be a lack of effort there tho)
I have noticed one thing, when he takes the black cohosh and the hawthorn berry his bp is much better. That is when I get the lower readings. So, I believe the herbs will keep the bp down but have to be taken regularly. (my own deductions there, no real study)
Good luck to you on your stress/weight management, be sure to watch your sodium intake also.
My mom has had high bp forever, and she lost about 75 pounds, which cut her meds in half. Proof that it will help.


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

Update from our house - DH is taking A huge list but for the BP we have him on Hawthorn berry, dandelion, garlic, and cayenne. His BP is down by almost 12 points top and 20 points average on the bottom!!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Well, my update isn't so good. DH tossed in the towel and told the doc to give him meds. He stopped taking the herbs totally. So, now when I take his bp in the evening it is like 120/78 and once it was 110/72. Now he is worried that it is too low.  
He went back to the doc this morning and his bp was 132/80. So the doc was thrilled.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

110/72 isn't to low if he doesn't feel awful. I tend to run about 95/60...if it gets to low you feel it and that can be an individual thing. When I had it at 82/48 they weren't sure how I managed to walk into the office. At that point though I was having problems from it being to low but over time I got to where I could tolerate it better.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Well, I am a mean wife, I said "your gonna be fine, stop worrying about everything!" lol!
Actually, because his bp wasnt too terribly high when I took the readings here, (especially after he took his herbs) I felt like he was ok anyway, just had high bp induced by the doctors office.
The doc told him, don't worry about it unless it gets down around 80/40.
:shrug:


----------

